# Vanaheims litters H2, I2, J2.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have 3 litters "baking" now - or, actually one doe gave birth a few days ago, so just 2 baking now :lol:

*H2: Diamantens Äppel (PEW English type) + Vanaheims Olivia (Black)*

Äppel:









Olivia:









Expectations: Black, c-dilutes (since mom has himi and cpb back in her line) Hope to get som decent typed and sized mice for my future breed.

Olivia gave birth to 14 babies sept. 7th, here's a pic from today:









*I2: Vanaheims Asti (champagne tan) + Diamantens Ögonblick (champagne tan astrex English type*

Asti:









Ögonblick:









Expecting: champagne tan & self. Astrex & standardcoat.

*J2: Diamantens Donkey (black tan texel) + Lingon (black extremecarrier english type*

Donkey:









Lingon:









Ecpecting: Black, possibly siamese sealpoint and bluepoint. Tan/self. Possibly fox.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

all look good.Any more yet?


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks SarahC 

Ögonblick is getting a little belly now so hopefully there will be babies soon.

Unfortunately I had to put Lingon to sleep yesterday, she had a vaginal prolapse  very sad, i was hoping to get some lovely bubs from her but none of her 3 matings/litters was a succes 

I will post new pics of Olivia & Äppels litter soon, and of course some of Ögonblicks belly


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

That's a shame.Lingon looked a good mouse.I really like Appel to for physical appearance and bright white coat.


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's a picture of the 4 remaining bubs in Olivias litter - i culled them down to 4, since there were 12 bucks and only 2 does.... So i kept the 2 does and the 2 largest bucks.










And a bad snapshot of Ögonblicks belly:


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I love the colors on donkey.


----------

